# Good trainer in Denver/Aurora CO



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

I'm looking at going here American Dog School but am open to other options as well. I'd be interested in your experiences as well as recommendations. Right now we probably need to start from the beginning because Zeus has not had formal training, just what we work on at home. Sit, Stay, Down, Up, Roll-Over etc. I'm interested in socialization as well as teaching not to bark at every dog he sees when we walk. Something we've been working on for awhile now but haven't been able to break.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

they're actually really good from what i've been told. I never took my dogs up there because i train at home and i lived in the springs. But i had a friend who took their doberman there and it worked very nicely for them. I dont remember if there is a bark busters out there (springs is my home town) but bark busters has gotten some good reviews for training as well.


----------



## ruger (May 25, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> they're actually really good from what i've been told. I never took my dogs up there because i train at home and i lived in the springs. But i had a friend who took their doberman there and it worked very nicely for them. I dont remember if there is a bark busters out there (springs is my home town) but bark busters has gotten some good reviews for training as well.


Thanks for the info I'll check them out too. NC is a long way from the Springs. I like it out there though, used to live in VA Beach for a couple of years. Nothing like coming back to CO though.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Ruger;
What are your plans with with Zeus are you wanting to work in a sport or just a family pup. If you are wanting to work sport. I would recommend find a club in the sport and join. They will usually help with some of the basic ob stuff also. If just want as a family pet a friend of mine uses Boulder Colorado Dog Training Videos Boulder CO Dog Training Video and likes them.
Or another person i know uses Dog and Puppy Training ::: Boulder / Broomfield / Longmont / Denver ::: Colorado (CO) for their training. i hope this helps.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Tim Cruser is in Parker, CO. I don't know exactly how far that is from you. I learned a few things from him when he was in my back yard a few years ago.

Tim & Lori Cruser's Facility


----------



## Metalsmith (Mar 25, 2009)

Here's another vote for Tim and Lori Cruser. Check them out for classes at the Parker, CO Come Sit Stay boarding and daycare facility in the above poster's link. They have competed in Schutzhund at both the national and international level. They are extremely experienced in training GSDs.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

ruger said:


> Thanks for the info I'll check them out too. NC is a long way from the Springs. I like it out there though, used to live in VA Beach for a couple of years. Nothing like coming back to CO though.


 
i totally have to agree. I'm not a big fan of out here though. if my husband hadnt wanted to join the navy (tricare was a big thing!) we would still be home in pretty pretty pretty CO. I miss Co Springs sooooo much. Visiting in feb for a friends wedding and then we get transfered up to maryland. Hoping i'll like it better up there until we can live in CO again.... which sadly wont be for another 15 years as hubby wants to do military career. I miss Pikes Peak!!! and SNOW!!!!


----------

